# 5th Gear: New Series: 1/4/2011



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Here we go for a new 5th Gear series. Only 30 mins time slot again, but at least there is a car orientated show on terrestrial TV for the next few weeks. :thumb:

http://fwd.channel5.com/fifth-gear/blog/series-19-episode-1-nissan-gt-r-challenge-man-vs-machine

_"We are returning to Channel 5 on Friday April 1st at 7:30pm for Series 19 and we're kicking off with an incredible challenge at the glamourous Yas Marina circuit in Abu Dhabi. Jason Plato and Tiff Needell will be pushing the 2011 Nissan GT-R to the limit around Yas Marina and they will both be trying to record the fastest lap time possible."_

According to a certain TV & Radio listings magazine, VBH will be also testing the Audi RS3 as well.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers for the info, always liked fifthgear, was best in an hour format though, shame they still dont do it like that! 30 mins goes so fast, especially with adverts and competitions. 

Last series i watched the series a few weeks later on Discovery real time, and because there was no competition, there was longer on the actual reviews.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its worth a watch the last series was pretty good IMO.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

top gear isnt far away, june 26th afaik - quick fix of 5th gear will suffice for a few weeks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

who45 said:


> top gear isnt far away, june 26th afaik - quick fix of 5th gear will suffice for a few weeks


5th gear can't be any worse the TG of late.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Ross said:


> 5th gear can't be any worse the TG of late.


here here dude totally agree,last series of TG was awful.

but i wish they would get shot of that ****y idiot jason potato....tiff great,jonny cool...tim and the billy connolly lookalike i belive got sacked,and vbh was heavily preggers ...o and ben collins ex stig what a horrible bloke,,,hope he aint back ..lol

in fact a show with the OLD TG guys i mean early 90s and mike brewer edd china penny malory, jason dawe,,,,, that would be good to see,,think a lot of folk are sick of the TG lot and the whole aston martin stunt show crap,,

people want real cars and features on real things,like washing the car etc not driffting 200k supercars

in fact the gadget show next week reviews pressure washers.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to disagree slightly with your above statement, as would the viewing figures of TG.

However I do also agree that is nice to have a sensible, down to earth car program!! Don't get me wrong, I love TG, I love all the supercars, stupid challenges and everything they do, it always makes me laugh and I enjoy the whole hour its on (bar some of the 'stars in reasonably priced cars').

However I do like 5th Gear, it is more down to earth with some good car reviews and tests. The banter between Tiff and Jason makes me laugh.I do not like the big chap (but I think he may be gone) and I didn't like the whole Ben Collins thing (although I wasn't suprised).

I also thought that some of the bits on 5th Gear were very Top Gear ish, I hope this isn't the case as I like the differences between the two.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

viewing figure sorry but who mentioned viewing figures....?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

vbh pregnant? someone got there before me? DAMN!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

robtech said:


> people want real cars and features on real things,like washing the car etc not driffting 200k supercars


All I was trying to say was, although I agree with you that it is nice having a show that is real cars and features, there are a hell of a lot of people (TG viewing figures will back this up) that do want to see 200k supercars being drifted etc.

Thats all I meant.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

robtech said:


> people want real cars and features on real things,like washing the car etc not driffting 200k supercars


How many people got questioned in this survey?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

My issue with top gear is the scripted nature of it and the SIARPC, I love the presenters, I love the way they test cars, I love the challenges and the specials where they go abroad, I love the supercar drifting and drag races etc, I wouldn't want a show where its just reviewing everyday cars. Its a perfect recipe as it is, however, I have hated the last 2 series'

What makes it unbeaable for me is when its all gets scripted and shoved in your face, the most recent examples I can think of, ok remember when Jeremey drove that 3 wheeled car? He tipped it once, hilarious, then a second time, lol very good, but by the 7th time in the space of 30 seconds?

The one where they wnet to jerusalem, with Richard Hammond had the lighter that was shaped like a gun, why did they have to add that in there? why? It was a great episode with a load of laughs already and then they try and add some "drama" which killed it.

Or maybe a few weeks back where it was the UK v the Aussies, its gets to the last race where the Stig drives for team UK, now we all knew it was the Stig, so why did they cut to Hammond about 5 times with him saying somethiing like "wow look at the Sti...I mean James go!" or "The St....I mean James is really pushing this thing!!" or he'd say a really exagerrated "James" and then look into the camera with a sort of "you see what I did there" expression.

These all seem like small things but when you're watching it just makes you cringe, it never used to be this way, well its always scripted but not to this extent and for me its just not enjoyable anymore. Just kills the show for me.

They should scrap the Star in a reasonably priced car and just have more supercars and challenges where they get X amount of money and have to buy a certain type of car, and maybe a few more cross continent races, that for me is what Top Gear should be about.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> How many people got questioned in this survey?


I think what he was getting at was the fact that top gear get hundreds of millions of viewers each week so they are doing what the majority want.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Eddy said:


> My issue with top gear is the scripted nature of it and the SIARPC, I love the presenters, I love the way they test cars, I love the challenges and the specials where they go abroad, I love the supercar drifting and drag races etc, I wouldn't want a show where its just reviewing everyday cars. Its a perfect recipe as it is, however, I have hated the last 2 series'
> 
> What makes it unbeaable for me is when its all gets scripted and shoved in your face, the most recent examples I can think of, ok remember when Jeremey drove that 3 wheeled car? He tipped it once, hilarious, then a second time, lol very good, but by the 7th time in the space of 30 seconds?
> 
> ...


Fully get what you are saying there, at times it can be very over scripted. I'm also not a big hammond fan, he isn't a patch on the other two IMO (James May just continually cracks me up) but at the same time as a trio it works!


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Eddy said:


> I think what he was getting at was the fact that top gear get hundreds of millions of viewers each week so they are doing what the majority want.


That's what I was getting at too! I quoted robtech, not Spuj


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Spuj said:


> I have to disagree slightly with your above statement, as would the viewing figures of TG.


justin bieber has sold countless records,doesnt mean he is a great singer now does it  and just because TG has X amount of viewers doesnt mean its a great show either.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

silverback said:


> justin bieber has sold countless records,doesnt mean he is a great singer now does it  and just because TG has X amount of viewers doesnt mean its a great show either.


But the fact MILLIONS tune in to EVERY Episode doesnt say its crap either does it,
If you dont like it just dont put it on, it really is simple,
I dont like Eastenders so guess what, I dont watch it, saves me having to come on a internet forum and make myself look daft by sitting here moaning about some poor story line in the eastenders when I dont like it,
TG is about entertainment, I dont want the BBC car testing a ford Focus 1.6 even though there are millions of families looking to buy one, we know what a Focus is like as we get access to these cars on a daily basis where the supercars are out of most people reach.


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

Im not as much a TG fan anymore, Love the driving supercars as they were made to be driven! Not so keen on some of the silly challenges that in my opinion arent really funny. The whole stig thing is brilliant (bar the public slagging of the man that has probably helped make TG)!!
I think their is a place for both, 5th gear and TG.
Dont really want all shows being the same!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was really good,As much as I love TG I have got bored of JC doing 5 mins of donuts in a high powered car:lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Always enjoyed Fifth Gear. I like all the presenters and enjoy the banter between JP and Tiff.

Enjoyed watching Plato scare the rest of the presenters in the X3.:driver:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> But the fact MILLIONS tune in to EVERY Episode doesnt say its crap either does it,
> If you dont like it just dont put it on, it really is simple,
> I dont like Eastenders so guess what, I dont watch it, saves me having to come on a internet forum and make myself look daft by sitting here moaning about some poor story line in the eastenders when I dont like it,
> TG is about entertainment, I dont want the BBC car testing a ford Focus 1.6 even though there are millions of families looking to buy one, we know what a Focus is like as we get access to these cars on a daily basis where the supercars are out of most people reach.


looking daft ?

i think a lot has to do with what else is on on other channels at that time slot,usually a load of ****e.so really TG is the lesser of two evils.i dont watch it anymore really anyway,maybe the occasional episode but people defend TG like its the last bastion of civilised entertainment.makes me laugh.

your never going to get an objective opinion from some one whos username is "derbyshire stig" anyway :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Quite enjoyed the first edition of the new series of 5th Gear, but I personally felt it all seemed a bit rushed in the half hour slot, especially making way for the commercial break. Bring back the hour long format!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

yep the new fifth gear was much better,jason potato wasnt his usual ****y self much more down to earth,Tiff was a legend as usual VBH still hot and Jonny was cool in a nerdy way.show was good but rather rushed in fact i think it was 21 mins long but dont quote me.


----------

